# Getting a Bit Sad



## Piglesnout (Oct 16, 2011)

Hello, everyone

My hedgehog, Sherbert, has been with me for 8 months now. I take him out every day, at 9 p.m. when he wakes up. After 8 months, he still hasn't changed one bit.... Every time I take him out, he simply balls up and huffs. The only time he EVER un-balls is when i give him baths, and he huffs non-stop the whole time. I don't understand why; I've treated him with kindness non-stop since I got him. I'm always gentle and calm when I'm around him, and never rush or make any quick movements. Simply sitting near me balls him up. When he's in his cage, he runs around on his wheel and plays with toys, but if I try to touch him, he, again, balls up. 

Someone please help, I'm getting a little bit disappointed in Sherbert... might be Kijiji for him soon


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

There are many different hedgehog personalities... some just are not very 'cuddly' as you wish they could be.
Personally, I am against putting any animal up for adoption just because they aren't 'cuddly' enough.


----------



## GoldenEyes (Nov 4, 2011)

He sounds like a naturally grumpy hedgie, which should be loved and not judged. 

I'm always reluctant with kijiji. You don't want him going to a bad home, though I'm not against adoption, because I'd rather see a pet relocated to a better home then stay with someone who doesn't want them. 

Best of luck to you and your Sherbert, and please don't be disappointed in him for being who he is.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

This is how most hedgehogs are, it's just their personality. It's been stressed over and over in the behaviour and personality threads that some hedgehogs may never like humans and may never be playful companion animals. He is acting as a hedgehog should act, please don't be disappointed in him because he didn't meet human created fantasies on how a hedgehog should act.

The ONLY time my boy has shown ANY sort of affection is when I take him to the vets. It's a whole load of different smells and he's bombarded with new stuff, and I'm the only thing that's familiar to him, so he runs to me. Other than that, he just uses me as a bed and as a vending machine. 

Yes, there are some hedgies that show affection and bond well, and there are some that want absolutely nothing to do with humans. That's just how they are. Hedgehogs are personality gambles, kinda like kinder surprises, you'll never know what you get until you've already opened the package. 

But since you feel that you are unprepared for this, try looking for a new home through HHC, or HWS, who can at least find people who know how to handle hedgehogs and understand their needs. Please be somewhat responsible in what happens to your hedgie, especially now that it's getting to be christmas time, most people browsing kijiji or craigslist know nothing about hedgehogs.


----------



## Quills_&_Tails (Aug 28, 2011)

Hey, 

i just wanted to say that hedgehogs are sometimes like little kids, some are shy, and some are just a little joy. Everyone is different, i simply do not believe in anything that is mean, maybe he's just shy. it might take a while but keep your hopes up, he just might come around one day!  
Don't give up, 
Jessie


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Some hedgehogs never come around and enjoy being handled. He may never come around but it doesn't mean he isn't happy. As long as a hedgehog is having all of their needs taken care of (heating, light, food, wheel, clean cage etc) then they can still be happy even if they aren't interacting with people. It's nice when a person can bond and handle the hedgie because it makes it easier for checking them over for health reasons but if the hedgie is persistent and doesn't want to be handled he can still live a great life without it. Hedgies vary in personalities, you just have to love them unconditionally. If you are determined though to rehome I would do as suggested above and try to find a home through HWS or HHC to help ensure the hedgie gets a good knowledable home.


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel (Jul 15, 2011)

http://hedgehogcentral.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=14103&p=124254#p124254

October 16th like last month...


Piglesnout said:


> Hello! I got my first hedgehog, Mr. Pricklesworth, two days ago. I've been reading up on hedgehogs since June of this year, and I wanted to be thoroughly prepared. He's an incredible animal, though I did buy him from a pet store. (I know, its bad!) So, I've been taking him out of his cage and playing with him around every two hours, for 20-ish minute periods of time. Is that too much? What is a reasonable amount of play time? Sometimes, during these little "periods", he's just curled up in a ball (maybe asleep, I'm too new to this to be able to tell!). Really, all I'm wondering is: is there such thing as too much play? Should I be letting him get more sleep?
> 
> Anything at all is greatly appreciated! Thanks


?????


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

I guess 6 weeks = 8 months?
Reading over everything... I'm now soooo confuzzled.


----------



## GoldenEyes (Nov 4, 2011)

In that link they're talking about Mr. Pricklesworth, in this post they're talking about Sherbert.

Now I'm REALLY confused... 

Where abouts do you live? Post an adoption ad on here, so someone nearby can adopt him.


----------



## lilyann (Dec 26, 2010)

my hog ,MR HUFFY, is the same he hates being handled and for that reason no one wanted him. he huffs and growls and allsorts ,he balls up and no way will he open up. hes always been that way but i love him to bits. some just dont like being handled and he is one of them. I also have .ALFIE, an albino hog and he is totally opposite, he licks my fingers and and loves being handled. then theres ,ISABELLE, she is in between ,if she is in the mood she will let you handle her but otherwise its leave me alone!!, they are all diff and i love em to bits. Im looking after a wild hog at mo till spring but i dont handle her at all cos i want to be able to release her in spring. 

please dont get rid just cos hes not cuddly. just love him for who he is. 

lilyann


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Oct 21, 2011)

I agree with everyone who has already pointed out that some hedgies really don't like handling. The same is true for many animals we keep as pets. However, if Sherbert is super stressed just by being out of his cage in your presence, maybe you would work on reducing that stress that so he at least will unball and walk around near you. If he unballs when you set him down on the couch or floor, it seems to me that's a fine way to spend time with him. Maybe try a playpen where he can unball at his own pace if he wants to. Turn down the lights and turn off the tv, and give him something enticing like a mealworm to unball for. Then, reward him for being unballed as long as he remains that way. If he stays unballed in the bath maybe you could use that as a way to teach him to stay unballed for you. Maybe gradually decreasing the amount of water while rewarding him for being unballed?


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

I don't know if the OP is still around, but here's something that works for my girl. 

I take her out of her cage and put her on my chest,in her fleece blankies, while sitting on a computer chair. I rock her gently, side to side; while sitting in the dark. 

She calms herself down and unballs and then is gradually ready to cuddle or go in the bathtub and chase crickets. That's another thing to try also. Nara loves to chase her crickets in the tub (plug up the drain so they don't escape). 

I also hide mealworms in there too, so maybe you can bond over insects!  

Remember, your pet has never seen the youtube videos and probably will not be that friendly. 

You've got to love them for who they are--just like your children.  

Donna


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Hissy-Fit-Hazel said:


> http://hedgehogcentral.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=14103&p=124254#p124254
> 
> October 16th like last month...
> 
> ...


This is very confusing - You said you've had Sherbert for 8 months, but last month you said Mr. Pricklesworth was your first hedgie? I hope the OP comes back to explain this. This thread made me extremely sad.


----------



## lmg_319 (Oct 4, 2010)

hanhan27 said:


> Hissy-Fit-Hazel said:
> 
> 
> > http://hedgehogcentral.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=14103&p=124254#p124254
> ...


I have been following this thread too and I hope they come back, but unfortunately with posts like this, they rarely come back. Poor hedgie(s)


----------



## Piglesnout (Oct 16, 2011)

Yes, sorry about the confusion about the other post. Mr. Pricklesworth is owned by the person who owns this account. I'm just using his account because I'm not very technological, and I'm just using this account. Sorry for the confusion about that!!

Alright. Well, I'll try to - I'll try to see if I can get to know him a little bit better and to love him for who he is, but if it doesn't work out, I'll use this website to look for a home. Thanks for all of the support, everyone, and I'd like to apologize for the confusion again!


----------



## Piglesnout (Oct 16, 2011)

Also, thanks for all of the tips. I didn't reply because my internet was down, I switched from Bell to Rogers, and now my internet is super-fast! (Not on topic, is it...)

I'll try out all of your tips, and see if Sherbert and I can become bffls. I definitely have the patience to wait for him, I was just checking to see if he'd ever change. Thanks guys!


----------



## xhozt (Aug 25, 2008)

Piglesnout said:


> Yes, sorry about the confusion about the other post. Mr. Pricklesworth is owned by the person who owns this account. I'm just using his account because I'm not very technological, and I'm just using this account. Sorry for the confusion about that!!
> 
> Alright. Well, I'll try to - I'll try to see if I can get to know him a little bit better and to love him for who he is, but if it doesn't work out, I'll use this website to look for a home. Thanks for all of the support, everyone, and I'd like to apologize for the confusion again!


any chance this lil one is quilling ? that can make em grumpy as heck ...


----------



## musical2one (Nov 28, 2011)

I don't know if anyone suggested this already because I am too lazy to read through the other posts, but I just got a hedgehog saturday. And she can get pretty grumpy, especially if I wake her up. But since day 2, I have taken her out and let her run around and sniff me for 30 minutes to an hour if not longer, and she is gradually getting better. What I have been doing is putting her food bowl on top of my stomach (was suggest) to let her know it was safe, or I put it next to me. And she always starts out balled up, but I just put her on top of me or next to me, and she'll slowly unball especially if I offer cilantro as a treat and then she is good to just run around. Also, have you tried putting like a worn shirt in the cage? I read that can help them get used to your scent


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

musical2one said:


> I don't know if anyone suggested this already because I am too lazy to read through the other posts, but I just got a hedgehog saturday. And she can get pretty grumpy, especially if I wake her up. But since day 2, I have taken her out and let her run around and sniff me for 30 minutes to an hour if not longer, and she is gradually getting better. What I have been doing is putting her food bowl on top of my stomach (was suggest) to let her know it was safe, or I put it next to me. And she always starts out balled up, but I just put her on top of me or next to me, and she'll slowly unball especially if I offer cilantro as a treat and then she is good to just run around. Also, have you tried putting like a worn shirt in the cage? I read that can help them get used to your scent


Be careful with the cilantro. Definitely not one of the better treats you can offer! Fruits & veggies are a better idea. There's a great list in the diet section of approved treats


----------

